# Dallas/Orlando reported trade rumor



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

The Orlando Sentinel reported that there may be talks between
the Mavericks and the Magic. The rumored trade would be
Grant Hill and the number one pick in the draft (Only if the magic
get the number one pick) for Antoine Walker.

Now Hill still has 3 years remaining at Max money so the reason
the Magic want to do this is to get out from under that contract.

For me from a basketball standpoint, I do this trade in a second.
To me Emeka Okafor is one of the best interior defensive players
to come out of college in a very long time. He also has developed
a really nice post game and he definitely does not require the ball.
He is a fantastic rebounder as well.
We are talking about a brilliant kid who graduated in 3 years
with one of the best attitudes you could have. I see this kid as
a Ben Wallace type with a better offensive game. Also this kid
could step right in an help this team immediately.

If you get any help from Grant Hill that is gravy in my mind. His
superstar career may be over but he may be able to play in
some role.

They devoted a segment on the ESPN radio local Dallas show to
this rumor. The two radio hosts had differing opinions. One said
no way to this trade because he did think there was anything in
the draft that would make up for the bad contract we would be
taking on. The other guy thought we should do the trade but
should take the highschool kid Dwight Howard. 

I think they are both wrong. If we did do it I would think that we
would be crazy not to take Okafor. He will help right away while
a highschool kid is not likely to help for a couple of years. With
Nash and Finley at age 30 we don't want to wait a couple of years
before we get some help.

I am not so concerned about the bad contract. Even if we don't
do anything and just let Walker go at the end of his contract we
are still over the salary cap and would not be able to spend that
money on free agents. Mark Cuban wants to win and if he is
willing to do what it takes then I am happy with that.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I think I speak for all Magic Fans when I say






NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> I think I speak for all Magic Fans when I say
> 
> 
> ...



If they could get Walker to play in the paint and work the two man game with Tmac they really could improve. Not to mention Walker can come off the books here in the near future while Hill is a waste. Might be their only chance to move Hill before the last year of his contract.

As for the number 1 pick, Big O's back problems worry me a little but hopefully they are behind him. I would hope we pick the 2nd coming of Pat Ewing. We could win a championship while getting younger... That and I'd just love for us to become an athletic defensive team so I don't have to get all pissed off when we blow leads all the time.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

maybe if the mavs add another player like Howard or Marquis maybe can happen

Nash
Finley
Jamison
Emeka
Dirk


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I can tell you that T-Mac would love this deal. He always admired watching Pierce and Walker.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

Orlando would never do this. Although they would love to get out from under Hill's contract, Walker does little to improve their team. Either way, if the Magic or Mavs are thinking Okafor is going to play the 5, I don't see it. Okafor will play PF in the NBA. If I were the Mavs, I might consider dismantling the team and build around Nowitzki. They will never get the kind of team they need to win the title without emphasizing defense at some point. As much as I hate to say it, Nash and/or Finley need to go, because they are going to keep taking up all your cap space and you'll never get the free agents you need.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Moe The Bartender</b>!
> Orlando would never do this. Although they would love to get out from under Hill's contract, Walker does little to improve their team. Either way, if the Magic or Mavs are thinking Okafor is going to play the 5, I don't see it. Okafor will play PF in the NBA. If I were the Mavs, I might consider dismantling the team and build around Nowitzki. They will never get the kind of team they need to win the title without emphasizing defense at some point. As much as I hate to say it, Nash and/or Finley need to go, because they are going to keep taking up all your cap space and you'll never get the free agents you need.


I disagree that Orlando would never do this. There are many 
decisions made in the NBA which are not based simply upon
basketball. And I don't believe that Walker would be of no use
to a last place team. It also give Orlando an expiring contract that
they could use after next year to pick up a good free agent. Does
anyone actually think Orlando is going to compete for a title next
year? Of course not so they have to look at things in longer terms
than some other teams. And looking at 3 more years of being
saddled with Grant Hill's contract means that they will have
trouble building for the future before the 3 years is up. If they
make the deal then they can start building earlier.

I do agree that Okafor is not really a 5 but he is still a great
inside defensive presence. Is Ben Wallace really a 5? Is Theo
Ratliff really a 5? This league is full of guys who are playing the 5
who are not ideally suited to be a 5. There is only one guy in this
league who I would feel that Okafor would be destroyed against and that
is Shaq. Of course there is not really any player in the league that
can handle Shaq.

Dismantling this team would be a knee-jerk reaction which is not
how I think this team should proceed. To me we have only a 2-3
year window to try and make this thing work with the big 3. But
if we can find the right piece I think we can complete for a title.

I personally believe that Okafor might be that piece.


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree that Orlando would never do this. There are many
> ...


I think this is not the only reason Orlando might want to do this. Yes, they want to get out of the three years of Hill's contract, but they could have another motive, they have to keep/make T-Mac happy or he'll walk. Now, if T-Mac wants to team up with Walker badly enough, Magic management has to get him. If T-Mac makes it clear that he wants out, the Magic will have plenty of chances to unload Hill's contract in the process without having to give up the first pick overall.

To sweeten the deal for Orlando, we could throw in Marquis Daniels in a sign-and-trade scenario and absorb another contract. That way, we could use our MLE to sign a decent Center (Blount, Ostertag) and let Emeka play the 4. 

Lineup: 
Nash
Fin
Dirk
Emeka
MLE Center


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Andy</b>!
> 
> 
> I think this is not the only reason Orlando might want to do this. Yes, they want to get out of the three years of Hill's contract, but they could have another motive, they have to keep/make T-Mac happy or he'll walk. Now, if T-Mac wants to team up with Walker badly enough, Magic management has to get him. If T-Mac makes it clear that he wants out, the Magic will have plenty of chances to unload Hill's contract in the process without having to give up the first pick overall.
> ...


Sad thing is, I always though that Dallas might get Blount next season...if they did, I saw the future.


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

If you are the Magic, you are essentially trading Emeka Okafor for Antoine Walker. Now I know you rid yourself of Hill's contract, and Walker's comes off the book next year, but this is terrble. When Okafor goes into the Hall of Fame, people will look back and say, " We traded Grant Hill and Emeka Okafor and got Antoine Walker ?" If you land the #1 in this draft, you don't trade it. Period.


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Sad thing is, I always though that Dallas might get Blount next season...if they did, I saw the future.


You know what's really sad? We can't keep Marquis AND snatch Blount from the Celtics.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

If orlando did this they would be trading Grant Hill and the pick
for nothing because I doubt Walker would stay in Orlando.

I would love more then anything to see Mark Blount in Dallas.
You deserve him and he would be on the bench quicker then Williams was.
I hope you sign him to a huge contract.
It most likely won't happen though. He wants to be closer to his family and Dallas is not closer to Florida then Boston is.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Andy</b>!
> 
> 
> I think this is not the only reason Orlando might want to do this. Yes, they want to get out of the three years of Hill's contract, but they could have another motive, they have to keep/make T-Mac happy or he'll walk. Now, if T-Mac wants to team up with Walker badly enough, Magic management has to get him. If T-Mac makes it clear that he wants out, the Magic will have plenty of chances to unload Hill's contract in the process without having to give up the first pick overall.


If Orlando does end up having Tmac and Walker both walk at the end of the season it wouldn't be the end of the world. It'd be the perfect time to have a good coach (Pat Riley, Doug Collins, maybe even Phil Jackson ) come in and rebuild the team. They'll have room to take on two Max contracts in the 05 offseason or add a whole team of decent players.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Andy</b>!
> 
> 
> I think this is not the only reason Orlando might want to do this. Yes, they want to get out of the three years of Hill's contract, but they could have another motive, they have to keep/make T-Mac happy or he'll walk. Now, if T-Mac wants to team up with Walker badly enough, Magic management has to get him. If T-Mac makes it clear that he wants out, the Magic will have plenty of chances to unload Hill's contract in the process without having to give up the first pick overall.
> ...


The problem with losing Marquis as well is that I don't think we
are going to resign Travis Best and that would leave us with only
one guy playing the point. And the lineup where Walker handles
the ball as point-forward would not be available either.

I would not give Daniels in the deal and I don't think we need to
take on any other contracts. We already would be taking on
probably the worst contract in the NBA. A max contract for a guy
who will probably contribute nothing. I do see the logic that we
may not want to use a large portion of the MLE to sign Daniels
because that would eliminate the ability to use the MLE to get
a Blount or Ostertag. I don't know what the answer is there but
I don't want to let Daniels go.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This is probably BS, but if not, we should jump all over this one...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> The problem with losing Marquis as well is that I don't think we
> ...


I agree. Find a way and find a place to keep these two rookies on the team.


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> I would not give Daniels in the deal and I don't think we need to
> ...



I'd like to keep Marquis around, but for the first overall pick... Come on, you don't get the first pick for basically cap relief. If I was Orlando, I still wouldn't do the deal even if Marquis is thrown in.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Andy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to keep Marquis around, but for the first overall pick... Come on, you don't get the first pick for basically cap relief. If I was Orlando, I still wouldn't do the deal even if Marquis is thrown in.


Yeah but is there anybody in this draft that is such a great first round pick?? Okafor and Nelson maybe but Okafor has had alot of back problems and those things dont go away for some reason so who else??


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

So let me get this straight. The magic are going to give up their first round pick, and a chance to see if Grant Hill can make his final comeback before he promised to retire.


For Antoine Walker.


I think the other part of the trade was that when dirk faced the magic he had to forgo using his entire left arm.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> So let me get this straight. The magic are going to give up their first round pick, and a chance to see if Grant Hill can make his final comeback before he promised to retire.
> 
> 
> ...


Not all decisions made are based entirely upon basketball.
I think if the Magic decided to do this they would have already
decided that Grant Hill is never going to be anywhere close to the
player they hoped he would be.

So lets say you are the Magic and you decide you really don't
want to pay this guy another 50 million dollars. How are you going
to get rid of him? You are going to have to give something to get
some team to take on that wasted money.

You may hate Walker as well but he still is a 3 time All-Star who
had a bad year and still averaged 14.5 pts 9 rebs and 4.5 assists
a game. He is not a fit in Dallas but that does not make him a
terrible player. He also has an expiring contract so if you decide to
go a different way after next year than you have 15 mil coming
off the books to find a good free-agent.

Anyway the rumors you hear about rarely ever happen anyway so
its all just water cooler talk.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The Magic and Dallas Mavericks are rumored to be considering trading Orlando's first-round pick and Grant Hill to the Mavs for small forward Antoine Walker.
> 
> First things first. The mere idea of this trade is preposterous garbage. No one, not even Mark Cuban and his billions of dollars, is about to assume the contract of Hill when no one knows if he will ever play again. Hill, who has played just 47 games in four seasons because of four surgeries on his fractured left ankle, is still owed $47 million over the next three seasons.
> 
> ...


http://www.floridatoday.com/!NEWSROOM/columnstoryS0513DENTON.htm


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Thank God..It didn't make sense in the first place.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Not all decisions made are based entirely upon basketball.
> ...



You missed the part about retiring and read way to much into the phrase " Antoine Walker"

I actually think the guy has skill, Hill will retire if he can't play - at least negotiating a buy out.

So let's recap.

You've got a near all star with an expiring contract 

for

the more than likely #1 pick which will be a talented big man

and 

Either an expiring contract or better yet a rehabed guy who is still going to be a top guard in this league, or major cap relief.


That help?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think people are going. Oh Orlando will get raped in that deal, but i don't think so.

As many other have said you get a near allstar who could take some pressure off Tracy McGrady and can rebound and play Point Foward. Dallas gets a big-man, which they need. Presumably they take Okafor. He is a major injury threat and I'm pretty sure Orlando doesn't want another injured star on their team. 

Orlando also gets an expiring contract, for cap room for next year. Dallas get stuck with Grant Hills fat contract


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> I think people are going. Oh Orlando will get raped in that deal, but i don't think so.
> 
> As many other have said you get a near allstar who could take some pressure off Tracy McGrady and can rebound and play Point Foward. Dallas gets a big-man, which they need. Presumably they take Okafor. He is a major injury threat and I'm pretty sure Orlando doesn't want another injured star on their team.
> ...


Doctors have already confirmed that his back injury is not long term and that it will heal compeletly.

Point is even if they don't they take Dwight Howard or Because it's dallas any number of talented big men in this draft.

Or they trade the pick to the hawks who need Dwight howard for hmm there pick Boris diaw and Jason terry and ...


you see were I'm going with this?

a #1 pick is way to powerful to give up for just walker, combine that with hill who is 50-50 for coming back and....


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> When Okafor goes into the Hall of Fame, people will look back and say, " We traded Grant Hill and Emeka Okafor and got Antoine Walker ?" If you land the #1 in this draft, you don't trade it. Period.


Reminds me of when the Hornets traded Kobe for Vlade Divac?

Had they kept KB8, perhaps the Charlotte Hornets would still be a team


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

No way this happens. Hill is a lot more valuable than you think. Next year, he will either be healthy and play well or he will still be a gimp. If he's still injured and he plays less than 15 games his contract comes off the books after NEXT season and that makes him a valuable asset.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> No way this happens. Hill is a lot more valuable than you think. Next year, he will either be healthy and play well or he will still be a gimp. If he's still injured and he plays less than 15 games his contract comes off the books after NEXT season and that makes him a valuable asset.


If by "next season" you mean in 4 years. You are right.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

Have you seen this article? 

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/magic/2004-05-27-mcgrady-help_x.htm

McGrady says the Magic won't get a significant boost from Howard or Okafor and he also basically says that he won't stay in Orlando if they were rebuilding next year. He wants to go to the Spurs or Lakers.

I see it more like trading Hill and Okafor for McGrady and Walker... Any takers there?


----------

